# Windshield washer pump



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I went and bought a new pump. If the install goes ok, I might get another for the rear window.
https://youtu.be/OPN8kXvcyLE


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The windshield washer pumps were installed this Sunday afternoon. When I removed the reservoir, one of the bolts that hold it on sheared off. The head twisted off, leaving the rust welded bolt and nut seemingly permanently attached to the frame. I tried to twist the nut off with a wrench, nothing. I tried knocking it out with a punch, nothing. I tried cutting it off with dremel, nothing. I couldn?t get it off or out. Finally, I took a drill and drilled through it with a HSS drill bit. Started small then worked my way up to a size I could get a replacement bolt through. This took me longer than anything else on the job, just drilling out a hole for the reservoir to attach too.

The replacement pumps were identical to the OEM ones, except you have to wire the pumps up to the harness yourself. No big deal, since there are only two wires, hot and ground. I put my logic probe on the connecter end to verify hot, then cut off the connectors and wired up the pumps. Again, easy, since the pump wires were solid for hot, striped for ground. The kit included scotch-lock connectors, so I used them. Put the wires through the holes, press the blade in with pliers and the connection is made; then press the tab down to lock the connector. Easy.

I wired it all up, filled the reservoir with water and then tested the system. Success! Both the front and rear windshield washers worked for the first time since I bought the van in 2012. I decided to tape up the connectors and found a wire protector sleeve in one of my tool boxes. I taped everything up, put the wiring in the sleeve, made sure nothing was exposed, and then put the fender well panel on (about 10 screws hold it on). Then I put the wheel back on, lowered the car, and decided to take a nylon brush to the washer nozzles in the front because the spray pattern was a little weak. I got back in it and?. The rear washer still worked, but now the front didn?t.

I thought, ?Well, hell, maybe I clogged the nozzles instead of cleared them?? I pulled the cowl off (which required taking the windshield wipers off) and pulled the hose off one of the nozzles. I stuck the hose up so I could see it from inside the van. I tried again. Still no water flow. No sound of a pump either.

Ok?. Sigh. Apparently my ?protection? of the wiring pulled loose a connector? Or the scotch locks are POS? Or?. Something. Now, later this week or this weekend, I get to take the whole thing apart again to find out what is going on. I should have retested after I taped up the wires and put them in the protective sleeve. BONUS, it was about this time I looked down and saw I have a torn CV boot.

The only thing that went well this weekend was when I successfully changed the cabin filter in my wife?s windstar.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I pulled the inner fender shield and sure enough I had disconnected wires at the Scotch Lock connectors. I guess I didn't push them in far enough for the metal clip to bite into the wire insulation. Works now though.
https://youtu.be/gzeAjoHJH5w


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Good going! The only way to gain experience is to learn from mistakes.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

If you watch the last video, you will see the motor wire. It came pre-stripped in the box. They left a little bare wire for making a connection. Unfortunately, the wiring method they also put in the box (Scotch-Locks) work if the wire is just cut straight off and not stripped. The scotch lock works when you push the two wires (just cut off the wire, don?t strip any insulation off) in and the metal tab in the scotch lock pinches and bites into the insulation. This allows the electrical connect and provides a mechanical connection to the wiring splice.

I just snipped off the bare metal, pushed the wire in all the way and reconnected the scotch lock. Solidly connected now. Lesson learned.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I throw those connectors in the garbage. Fine for side of the road quick fixes, but do not last long in winter salt states.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have heard mixed things about them. I use ideal push connectors all the time. Never had problem even on high amp circuits. Of course that's in an electrical box on the wall that never gets wet or moved. I will see how it goes. The connection seems sturdy enough. Should sprayed some liquid electrical tape on them though, I suppose.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Liquid tape would help. They make a solid connection just corrode easily and then cause issues.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Liquid tape on the scotch locks.
https://youtu.be/lonlsIzPOXA


----------

